# Can lining get to thick for FET?



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, hoping someone can shed some knowledge on this subject.

I went for a scan today following taking estrogen tablets for 8 days for FET. My lining was 10.4 triple stripe so all good. I was under the impression they would start to thaw my Embies now and culture them hopefully to blast stage as they were frozen on day 1. They phoned me this afternoon to inform me that due to that meaning it lands on a weekend if they get to blast stage they will start to thaw on Monday instead with a transfer booked in for next Friday morning, fingers crossed. This is because there are only 2 members of staff at the clinic on the weekend and 6 Monday - Friday so they can monitor them more closely through the week. 

My worry is that my lining will get to thick for transfer next Friday? Should I be insisting they thaw them sooner?

When I had fresh ivf I had my egg collection on a Wednesday so if I had got to go through with transfer and got to blast stage they would have had to still culture them through the weekend, what's the difference now?

I have to carry on taking estrogen and stop buserelin on Sunday. They I have to take progesterone from Sunday.

Any advice is appreciated x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I don't know how true this is .... Just stuff I've read online. 
But I've read reports that suggest 9mm-13 mm has best results. 
Anything below or above can be detrimental.  

But who knows really! 
Best to ask your clinic for guidance. 
I'm sure they wouldn't go ahead if they thought you were at risk of losing your precious embies 

Good luck
X


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your reply mrsball. I rang the hospital back yesterday and spoke to the nurse that had called me. She said that they have never heard of lining being too thick and everything should be fine. I asked if she can check again with a doctor which she did and apparantly they said the same and that all will be fine.

Like you I have read different online. It may not even grow much more but just worried it might. I won't have another scan now until transfer day. I'm so paranoid something will go wrong like it did last time and I didn't get to transfer stage. 

Do you think I should be insisting they do it sooner? 
X


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Lily rose I've never had fet but on my first cycle my lining was 14.5 so much higher than your and my clinic did say it was borderline too thick I stil wen ahead and had transfer unfortunately bfn but I'm not sure if it was down to the lining but don't let the clinic tell you that there no "too thick" issues I read loads and although there are lots of success with thicker than 14mm lining there is also a lot of evidence to say it can be too thick. But take some comfort in knowing it's better to be thicker than thiner

Sorry if I've confused you more & good luck with it 

X


----------



## Mjashley3 (Sep 10, 2014)

See link which suggests <15mm could be a problem. http://www.advancedfertility.com/uterus.htm


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
try and not worry.

my lining was 13.8 the day before ovulation and I am now 16w pregnant. My lining was similar levels last time I got pregnant too.

once you start progesterone your lining starts to leutenise and thin so it will not continue to thicken up until transfer, just until you start progesterone.

good luck with the thaw and transfer


----------

